# 2019 Ghostbusters



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

After 2 years of Zombies, this year I decided to do a Ghostbusters theme. The main features include a storage facility mockup synchronized with the movie, a couple slimer videos projected in the front foyer and the front window and of course the 13 foot Stay-puft Marshmallow man inflatable.

Pictures 1-2: Mr. Stay-puft and the video projections in the window. I used CMStudios 'Green Ghost' in the front window and AtmosFx Ghostly Apparitions in the 2nd floor window.



















Pictures 3-5: The storage facility built in place of the garage door. I screwed plywood panels into the door frame while the garage door was fully open. I built the storage facility this year and re-used the other control panel from prior years. The TV showed the clip from the Ghostbusters movie where the EPA guy orders it to be shut off. The lights were matched to the scene using a raspberry pi as a controller. I am not going to be posting a video of that due to copyright concerns.


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Picture 6-7: The green ghost video in the front window.



















Video 1: The front window video followed by opening the front door. I placed a short throw projector above the front door and hung a sheet in the foyer. I used CMStudios 'Haunted Hall' cutting it down to just 15 seconds with slimer and also added the sound effects (this particular video did not have sound) and made it loop. The effect was to make it appear that the TOTs were looking down a hallway right before slimer comes along a slimes them!






Last 2 pictures: The storage facility before dark and mounting the projector above the front door.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a fun theme, and the hallway effect is fabulous!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Very creative. I know the kids all remembered THAT house and will look forward to your next Halloween setup. Thanks for sharing. Great idea.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Great job. Slimer coming down the hallway is perfect (that is really cool).


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Question- what projector are you using for the slimer? It looks like it must be a fairly short-throw one.


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes it is a short throw projector and the distance from projector to the screen was about 7'. I used an Epson H330A Powerlite 410W. I got it on ebay for under $100. It works really well and the only drawback is that it is an older model and does not have HDMI/DVI. But it does have VGA which I used connected to my laptop.

There are plenty of them available like this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/EPSON-Powe...848760?hash=item216759a438:g:FhkAAOSwADVd787s


----------

